# 3 meals a day



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all, I've always had real trouble losing weight. Been fat since I was a baby! My problem is that I don't eat enough! I frequently skip meals and go long periods without eating. This has shot my metabolism and now my body clings on to every meal i eat as it doesn't know when it's next meal is coming from and stores it as fat.

I need to eat more regularly especially in order to regulate my BS and start my metabolism again. I know many of you are on insulin therefore HAVE to eat regularly but, how do you have time? How do you remember? I can have breakfast on a morning and then not eat again until about 6pm when I'm starving. It's almost like I need to retrain my brain to eat MORE. Does anyone have any ideas or tips? I'm struggling and now I'm on the canagliflozin as well as the gliclazide I'm very worried and aware that if I don't eat properly, I'm goin to have lots of hypos! I desperately want to lose weight and help lower my BS but no healthcare professional apart from my DSN has entertained the idea that not eating much probably isn't a good idea

Any advice welcomed!!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 11, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hi all, I've always had real trouble losing weight. Been fat since I was a baby! My problem is that I don't eat enough! I frequently skip meals and go long periods without eating. This has shot my metabolism and now my body clings on to every meal i eat as it doesn't know when it's next meal is coming from and stores it as fat.
> 
> I need to eat more regularly especially in order to regulate my BS and start my metabolism again. I know many of you are on insulin therefore HAVE to eat regularly but, how do you have time? How do you remember? I can have breakfast on a morning and then not eat again until about 6pm when I'm starving. It's almost like I need to retrain my brain to eat MORE. Does anyone have any ideas or tips? I'm struggling and now I'm on the canagliflozin as well as the gliclazide I'm very worried and aware that if I don't eat properly, I'm goin to have lots of hypos! I desperately want to lose weight and help lower my BS but no healthcare professional apart from my DSN has entertained the idea that not eating much probably isn't a good idea
> 
> Any advice welcomed!!




If I'm honest Rosie, I've found myself a bit baffled about your consistently high levels despite increasing meds and hopefully elimination of the possibility that you have type 1. But this explains it to some extent and I think you've answered your own question. I don't think you need to train your brain to eat more, I think you need to train Rosie how to be stricter about a regular eating pattern because if I went all day without food, I'd just grab the unhealthy contents of the fridge by 6pm because I'd be so hungry! 

Is there any way you can try and force yourself into more regular eating patterns. Could you get up earlier or prepare yourself some breakfast the night before to take with you? Don't you get any kind of lunch break and why aren't you eating then? Small and regular will regulate your BG's and give your body something to use up to further your weight loss.

I'm sorry if this sounds a bit naggy but you seem to know the solutions but only you can implement them to keep you safe. Now you're on glic, you can't afford to go all day without eating because I can guarantee a starving person doesn't grab a salad to break the fast!  You've got to give yourself a fighting chance girl! Lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ive learned that not eating enough is just as bad as eating too much for weight loss. I joined weight watchers 2 years ago and you have a set amount of "points" to use each day on food. Some people have thought that if you reduce the amount of points you use you will lose more, wrong! The body will store up what it gets as it doesnt know when the next meal will come along. I done shift work for years so eating at different and silly times during the day was the norm for me. I now do a more normal mon-fri job and work from 08.00 til 3.30. I have breakfast when I get to the office (usually porridge), then I usually take a packed lunch in with me (either a sandwich or homemade soup), then I have my evening meal about 7pm with my other half. Similar routine at the weekend but with out the work bit. I know that if i skip meals or dont eat enough I will not lose weight that week. I also start to feel light headed if I dont eat at regular times. If I am busy at work some days i do find myself eating at my desk, but I do try to avoid this if I can. Hope you manage to get your eating patterns sorted out and find what works best for you.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 11, 2016)

How about eating little but often.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 11, 2016)

How about eating little but often.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

I think if I'm being truthful finding out I was diabetic has thrown me with regards to food. The meals that I DO eat I'm counting my carbs and trying to have mostly protein or low GI foods but part of me is _scared _to eat. Does that make any sense? Like I KNOW I have to but then if I forget I kinda just go oh well at least it'll lower my blood sugars. Which is a terrible way of looking at things. I keep getting told over and over by professionals to eat less and eat "starchy carbs" which I know since joining this forum is bad advice! 

Stitch, did you find Weight Watchers helpful? If it'll encourage me to eat more regularly I might look into joining?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

I also think I probably just wanted to post this to vent!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 11, 2016)

V


Rosiecarmel said:


> I also think I probably just wanted to post this to vent!



Venting is good...I totally 'get' that diabetes esp type 2 can make you fear food a bit. I'm presently sat in Costas watching people buy delicious cakes that I just know will spike me. Like a forbidden world! 
And sometimes a little bit of what you fancy actually doesn't do you any good!

Rosie I'm confused about 'starchy carbs'...to me they are the bad ones.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

My GP, the two general nurses at my practice and the DSN i saw last week all said that I should eat more starchy carbs like pasta and rice etc


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I think if I'm being truthful finding out I was diabetic has thrown me with regards to food. The meals that I DO eat I'm counting my carbs and trying to have mostly protein or low GI foods but part of me is _scared _to eat. Does that make any sense? Like I KNOW I have to but then if I forget I kinda just go oh well at least it'll lower my blood sugars. Which is a terrible way of looking at things. I keep getting told over and over by professionals to eat less and eat "starchy carbs" which I know since joining this forum is bad advice!
> 
> Stitch, did you find Weight Watchers helpful? If it'll encourage me to eat more regularly I might look into joining?



Well if helpful is losing almost 7 stone then yep, very useful. And the new plan focuses more on healthier choices like reducing the amounts of sugars and carbs and going for healthier higher protein foods. I feel so much better for it. Heres my before and after pics (if ive attached them right!)
View media item 62


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

Apparently I don't have permission to view your album


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh! Don't know what I done wrong there as i can see the pics! Lol. I'll have a look, might have to wait until I get home as I'm on my phone at mo.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/media/mycollage_4.62/full

Has that worked? Lol


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/media/mycollage_4.62/full
> 
> Has that worked? Lol


Nope, let me take a look.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't see anything in there. The message is that you haven't added any media. Have you hidden it?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol probably! Without knowing it! I'll have a look on the computer when I get home.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hopefully (fingers crossed) you can see the pics now!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 11, 2016)

Yup - can see them now. You look amazing


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow I can see them now! You look fantastic  well done


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 11, 2016)

Brilliant achievement stitch! Well done  Incidentally why 'stitch?' Any special significance?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Brilliant achievement stitch! Well done  Incidentally why 'stitch?' Any special significance?


Thanks amigo. 
I'm a huge Disney fan and one of my favourite characters is Stitch! I even wear Stitch ears when I go to Disneyland. My real name is Donna.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a certain sympathy here Rosie - I have always hated eating breakfast - unless I'm on my holidays, there's no rush, I can have a lovely choice and most important - someone else has got it for me!

However I discovered a LONG time ago that if I want sensible (ish) BGs for the rest of the day (every day) - then actually getting up at a reasonable hour and also, eating breakfast - are both essential.  I can lie in and miss it sometimes - but not often.

I fought it for years - who ever wanted to be the melodramatic lets make a drama out of nothing, not even a problem really let alone a crisis - 'I Am Diabetic - I Must Be Fed!'  old bat in the first place?  Not me and that's for sure.  BUT - if just doing that will shut it up and stop it being spiteful (it being my D) then swallow your pride and your annoyance Jen and just DO it.  So I do.

Think you're going to have to too, Rosie!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2016)

Stitch - the avatar itself does you no favours weight-wise - I was gobsmacked seeing the bigger photo because I've always thought - God she must have been like a hot air balloon (that's me being polite LOL) if this is the slimmed down version.  Whereas you are sylph-like really!

It must be to do with shrinking the photo to avatar size?  Mine was a full length one, but with a black blouse (polyester), black stockings & shoes (patent leather) and a black mid calf skirt (suede; nice slit up one leg) the outfit wouldn't have told anybody much about me (except that I have nice ankles LOL) so we decided it wasn't necessary.  (Oh - and that I like black!)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 11, 2016)

I keep meaning to sort out my avatar picture so it's clearer. I'll have a look at doing it tomorrow.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 11, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hi all, I've always had real trouble losing weight. Been fat since I was a baby! My problem is that I don't eat enough! I frequently skip meals and go long periods without eating. This has shot my metabolism and now my body clings on to every meal i eat as it doesn't know when it's next meal is coming from and stores it as fat.
> 
> I need to eat more regularly especially in order to regulate my BS and start my metabolism again. I know many of you are on insulin therefore HAVE to eat regularly but, how do you have time? How do you remember? I can have breakfast on a morning and then not eat again until about 6pm when I'm starving. It's almost like I need to retrain my brain to eat MORE. Does anyone have any ideas or tips? I'm struggling and now I'm on the canagliflozin as well as the gliclazide I'm very worried and aware that if I don't eat properly, I'm goin to have lots of hypos! I desperately want to lose weight and help lower my BS but no healthcare professional apart from my DSN has entertained the idea that not eating much probably isn't a good idea
> 
> Any advice welcomed!!



You could be echoing someone I know on another forum who tried every diet under the sun to lose weight, but just couldn't.  The Healthy Plate led to weight gain and the only way she has lost weight is going Low Carb, plus Enough Fat, and another big success, albeit a short term, kick start, was a Fat Fast.  She only loses weight when she eats enough fat, and reduces her carbs.

Fat doesn't make us fat.  Fat, in combination with carbs does make us gain weight.  It's all in the digestive process of carbs.

Could you try even just eating a chunk of cheese during the day?  That way you would be stimulating your metabolism, without the rise of anything carby.  

Thankfully, I have never had to take long term medication for anything, but when I recently had a couple of back-to-back curses of antibiotics, post-surgery and to cover an open draining haematoma (I don't want another of those, thanks!), I set a repeating alarm on my phone, to remind me to take my tablets.  OK, I mainly remembered, but it took moments to shot the alarm off in either case.  

Could you set an alarm for yourself to eat at some point during the day?  If it's not convenient to eat when it goes off, snooze it for a while?

I've done some fascinating (to me anyway) experiments with fat consumption and plotted against blood sugar scores.  It was an extremely effective way of flattening the peaks and troughs.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'm not normally like this. Think I've been having a bad few days and just needed a kick up the arse!!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2016)

We all have bad days.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 17, 2016)

Why not set yourself 3 meal-times (breakfast 7, lunch 1, dinner 7, for example) and eat pretty much the same food while you adapt (breakfast: toast, lunch: sandwiches, dinner: starchy carb, veg, protein in similar amounts, eg)? In no time, you'll be eating regularly... Good luck, Rosie.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 17, 2016)

It's so easy to get absorbed in what you're doing, so I use a kitchen timer to remind me that its time to do food.


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Rosie I think there's an amount of retraining involved to get you hungry at the right times, but the most important thing is to get organised! I prep all my food at least a day ahead, except sometimes my evening meal. I have a crazy busy life but I decided to make it a priority for me. I plan my meals to be eaten on the move - my snacks are quick and easy to eat without stopping what I'm doing. For example, I normally have a smoothie for breakfast with oats, chia, fruit and kale (super quick - I prep the fruit and kale a week ahead and throw in straight from the freezer), morning snack is an apple and some almonds, lunch is salad made the night before or soup made at the weekend, afternoon snack I make protein cookies at the weekend with oats and hemp protein and no sugar - if I haven't had time I go for something like veg sticks and hummus, and when I get home I have some kinda potato and fish or eggs with lots of veggies. That probably sounds like loads of food to you! The point is its all simple and prepared in advance. Even if you could make a wrap the night before with a load of salad in it and a bit of non-processed meat - that could be a great start and you could eat on the go. Hope that helps xox


----------

